# Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale?



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am passively looking. I post a "Wanted" ad every once in a while. 
Does anyone know of one in pretty good shape (solid restoration project) in the eastern half of the country?
Thanks,
-teach


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (teach2)*

The good news is, if you buy an '81 or older, you could buy one off of German Ebay and import it rather easily. That would have Euro lights, bumpers, etc.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*If I was going to import a car....*

If I was going to go through the trouble and expense of importing a car, I'd bring over a Coupe' S!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_If I was going to go through the trouble and expense of importing a car, I'd bring over a Coupe' S!

That'd be awesome.


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... ([email protected])*

I have an 88. i don't know what the difference is between an 83 and 88.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... (xrt52)*

'78-'83 is the older and more squared body style. It looks more like a big 4000, and finding a nice one nowadays is pretty rare.... especially in quattro form.


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... ([email protected])*

well here is mine. very square don't really know how to get more square. if you know anyone looking let me know. thanks. later

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2400760

Also. does anyone know what the bolt pattern for an 88 audi 5000 is? thanks again. 


_Modified by xrt52 at 5:40 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... (xrt52)*

Yours is downright aerodynamic compared to this....


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: If I was going to import a car.... ([email protected])*

okay i see. yeah thata is a little different. okay well do you know what the bolt pattern for the wheels is? and does anyone want an 88 audi 5000. i will let it go pretty cheap. it is a turbo quattro. if anyone does let me know i need it gone. thanks. later

-Andrew


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

George: You meant Turbo, not Quattro, right? There were no '78-83 5000 Quattros.
You guys wouldn't believe the parts, mostly new, that I have stashed away. I went to look at two restoration candidates last year. Neither was quite right. Now that the new carriage house is up though, a project sure is tempting!
George- what is happening with your'84 4KQ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

Yes, I meant turbo. Thanks.








4K is progressing, which is to say it hasn't changed and I haven't worked on it in over a year, but I have acquired parts. Namely....
1.) 1991 200 quattro 20V Turbo - good daily driver for now, with an eye on the drivetrain
2.) 20V UrQ Steering Wheel
3.) Euro Headlights
4.) Fuchs 15" 5-spoke rally wheels. 
and some other stuff. I buy it as I see it for sale. I'm trying to find a set of European bumpers, preferably with turn indicators and foglights. With those in play, I will probably start tearing the rest of the car down in earnest (exterior is done, now need to do interior and engine bay), send off for paint and start re assembling.
My plan is to go clean Euro on the outside, as close to factory RS2 spec engine as I can though maybe with some minor upgrades, and I'm thinking of keeping the brown interior (Carrera GT color scheme works for me silver/brown). 
My hope is to amass as many of the parts as I am trying to plan on now, then build once I have them (sounds like that's not too far from what you're doing).
So for now, my major list for acquisitions is....
1.) Recaro seats (like the ones in the Sport quattro)
2.) RS 2 Parts
3.) Suspension - not sure yet, maybe FK Coilovers
4.) European Spec Bumpers
My biggest wish....
Sport quattro dashboard. The SQ guys are rightly not open to selling these sorts of parts to non SQ owners. It sucks, but I understand why. So, I know a guy in the UK who may be working on a Fiberglass replica that could then possibly be covered in vinyl by a dash resto shop, or in alcantara for the ridiculous waste of money look. All that for integrated 3 guages. It'll probably never happen, but I am still dreaming.
Wish #2 - I bugged Bill Hartmann about making 16" deep dish Ronal replicas liek the ones that are so sought after for the UrQ. In 16s (or even 17s) that opens your brake options up a bit. And I can't imagine they'd have a hard time selling a run of them to UrQ, 5K, 200, etc. owners. He's skeptical. I don't blame him.


----------



## Metrix (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (teach2)*

I've got an '82 turbo diesel 5000, no motor though. complete otherwise and in good shape.


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (Metrix)*

all this talk makes me kind of want to keep mine. i was looking for guys that were into these old audis for the last couple months and couldn't find anybody. it was like the cars were dead or something. good to see they aren't forgotten about. later.

oh does anyone know the bolt pattern for these. if i end up keeping the car i would like to find some rims for it. 

-Andrew


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (xrt52)*

5x112


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (yawdi)*

thanks. later


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (xrt52)*

The bolt patern for a 5000 Turbo is 5x112. Non-turbos are 4x108.
George: Are you going to get the Euro bumpers on German eBay? They will DEFINITELY be a nice touch. Have you seen this:
http://www.whiteheadhq.com/
It's a Canadian UR ($25Gs, and might be worth it). The auxilary gauges are in their usual spot for a 4K or non-Q Coupe (with a boost pressure gauge in the middle), but the diff. lock is at the driver's right knee. That would be an option for your car. I think I would go with the '85-'87 dash, with the three gauge pod (is it ABT that makes it?) often used on the dash (next to the instrument cluster) in Ur Quattros. Come to think of it, I don't remember whether or not they are only for the '84 and older style dashes. That's the route I'd go, anyway.
Good luck. While I have no single dream car, your 4KQ is going to be one that I'd be very proud to drive (keep me in mind if the wife ever decides that you need to sell off some cars!). I'd like to come see it when it's done, if you wouldn't mind. Keep us updated.
-Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know of a 1978-83 5000 for sale? (teach2)*

Hey Teach, the main problem with 80 bumpers is finding a clean set that aren't completely rusty. Then you need to find someone to ship them. It's easier said than done, but I will do it eventually. 
The slow progress can be watched here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/reso....html


----------

